
Leakedln.org: clever parody/critique of leakedIn.org - robinhouston
http://leakedln.org/
======
robinhouston

      bash$ diff -u <(curl -s http://leakedin.org) <(curl -s http://leakedln.org)
      --- /dev/fd/63	2012-06-07 15:31:02.000000000 +0100
      +++ /dev/fd/62	2012-06-07 15:31:02.000000000 +0100
      @@ -322,6 +322,7 @@
         </noscript>
         <form id="leakedin-check" onsubmit="hashIt()">
           <fieldset>
      +      <input type="text" name="uname" id="uname" placeholder="Type your username here"  />
             <input autocomplete="off" type="text" name="check" id="check" onblur="hashIt()" placeholder="Type your password here"  />
             <button type="submit">Check</button>
           </fieldset>
      @@ -329,7 +330,7 @@
         <div id="footer">
           <p><a id="fk" href="http://fictivekin.com">Fictive Kin</a> and <a href="http://shiflett.org/">friends</a>.</p>
         </div>
      -<script src="//static.getclicky.com/js" type="text/javascript"></script>
      +<script src="/static.getclicky.com/js" type="text/javascript"></script>
       <script type="text/javascript">try{ clicky.init(66595923); }catch(e){}</script>
      -<noscript><p><img alt="Clicky" width="1" height="1" src="//in.getclicky.com/66595923ns.gif" /></p></noscript>
      +<noscript><p><img alt="Clicky" width="1" height="1" src="/in.getclicky.com/66595923ns.gif" /></p></noscript>
       </body>

------
danso
This is a good user security test...

I would've called it Ieakedin.org, as the "I" will appear to be a lowercase
"L" in the sans-serif fonts typically used in a browser's addressbar

